# Two MKII Forum Members wake up one morning.....



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Insert names as appropriate.......


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I would get your [smiley=fireman.gif] suit on :wink:


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

I never log on without it..... :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Guess who? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had my guess, now it's your turn :wink: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Bedroom mafia :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

They're definitely both from the same school of thought


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Now now its not nice to take the piss out of Johnny foreigner just because English isn't either of their first languages :wink:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought there was a gang of them ..Scotsman, Essex man, and an American gent, English any of their first language ?


----------

